# Howdo



## Pandora's Head (Feb 9, 2009)

*Dora walks in quietly and takes a seat, hoping people will think she's always been here. Then someone asks what she does and she tells them about the novel she is writing. She even accepts their offer of a drink. This proves to be a very bad idea, because Dora cannot hold her liquor. Before long, she is taking off her shoes so she can climb up on the table to dance*

She's going to feel so embarressed in the morning. :read:


----------



## BeyondPeru (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome Pandy.

This is the place to let it all hang out.  Some will be kind, others less so.

It will be up to you to sift the bad from the good, like chaff, and, with the breath of discernment, blow it to the four winds.

Welcome.


----------



## Pandora's Head (Feb 9, 2009)

cheers for the welcome, from a fellow brit. Mmm...I like the name Pandy - but it does remind me of Bill and Ben The Flower-pot Men....flobadob 

How will I know if I am wheat or chaff?


----------



## BeyondPeru (Feb 9, 2009)

Ah yes, good ol' AndyPandora and Looby Lou.

Wheat or chaff?  There are no absolutes.  We are all made up of both.  It is only the proportions that change over time.

If you don't allow the critiques to grind you down, they can become liberating.

It is devastating to believe you have written pure Shakespeare, only for it to be pointed out that it's total tosh, riddled with cliches and error.  Doh!

Live and learn, my friend.  Write and learn.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi there, Pandora! Mm, the name Pandy reminds me of a mass murderer (he dissolved members of his family in acid) that I personally met. Quite a nice man, on the outside, but just think that I shook his hand...

Nickie


----------



## BeyondPeru (Feb 9, 2009)

Several years ago, I was briefly acquainted with a lady who killed her late husband with an axe.  Does that count for anything?

Well, Pandora's Head, it sounds like you've finally come home.


----------



## Pandora's Head (Feb 9, 2009)

Nickie said:


> the name Pandy reminds me of a mass murderer


I don't quite know what to say...thank you?


----------



## Pandora's Head (Feb 9, 2009)

BeyondPeru said:


> it sounds like you've finally come home.


Put 'kettle on then.


----------



## Industrial (Feb 10, 2009)

Industrial welcomes you to the forums.


----------



## KangTheMad (Feb 10, 2009)

How do I open the box?


----------



## Pandora's Head (Feb 10, 2009)

Many thanks _Industrial_. 
_Kang_ - you think I give away those kind of secrets?


----------



## KangTheMad (Feb 11, 2009)

*offers flowers and chocolates*

tell me?


----------



## jpatricklemarr (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome. I suppose, since I'm a Texan, I should say, "Welcome, ya'll!" Fortunately, I'm not a Texan who talks that way.


----------



## Pandora's Head (Feb 12, 2009)

Since I'm from sarf Lundun, I should say "Fanks mate, that's blindin'" Fortunately, I'm not a bird what talks that way eeva.

Bonjour.

Dora (Trotter)


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 12, 2009)

So I'm a bit late to this party but... welcome!


----------



## Pandora's Head (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Shinn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi there and welcome


----------



## Pandora's Head (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Industrial (Feb 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Pandora's Head (Feb 14, 2009)

Many thanks.
*does small pirouette on coffee table then falls, gracelessly on her arse*
Dora


----------

